# Heteroscodra maculata care



## Frédérick (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi! I"m new to arboreals, and i've been reading about caring for them but i thought it would be great if anyone experienced with these had something particular to say about it and share it with me


----------



## spiders4life (Nov 24, 2007)

If its your first arboreal spider, i woldnt reccoment you to get a macculata!
Its REALLY fast, and quite deffencive, and a bite should be really painfull. 
You dont see mutch of it, when its setteled in its enclosure. 

If you dispite of this, decides to get one, make the enclosure at least 10x10x12 inches (lenghtxwidthxheight) for a fully grovn specimen. Mist once a week, also have a water dish in there. I dont feed my macculatas on a tight schedule, but istead sometimes i feed once a week, then skip two weeks and then feed thee times the next week, and so on. When counting it approx summons up to one fitting siezed foodsubject a week. Maybe one or two more one month, and less the other month.

Watch your fingers, dont ever handle your macculata, and watch your fingers .


----------



## harveythefly (Nov 24, 2007)

i have to agree with spiders4life here...i wouldn't recomend H. maculata as a first arborial...don't get me wrong they're interesting spiders but they are tough to deal with...

alot of people recomend Avicularia as a first arborial but i skipped Avics...not for any particular reason other than i like my spiders less fuzzy and more velvety hehe...so if you're looking for something a little more challenging than an Avic but not quite as bad as a maculata or as expensive as some Pokies i'd recomend anything in the Psalmopoeus genus...i mean they're still fast and they can be ill tempered...but they're not quite as jumpy and nervous and in the event of a bite the venom isn't going to be as bad as H. maculata...

just a thought

Harvey


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advices! It is a bit too late to reconsiderate my decision lol but I'll take this T as a challenge...I choosed this one because it was sooo beautiful and cheap too (15$ for a 1/2" sling)! I was expecting them to be very fast and since I do not handle my Ts i guess it'll be fine if I take proper precautions...as for the venom, is it really potent like with fairly bad symptoms or is the bite just very painful?


----------



## harveythefly (Nov 24, 2007)

> as for the venom, is it really potent like with fairly bad symptoms or is the bite just very painful?


as with most bite related stuff i've read and heard different and sometimes conflicting reports...some people say it's just excrutiatingly painful with no other symptoms...others have described neurological symptoms (shortness of breath, joint pain, heart palpitations) with greater or lesser degrees of pain...

i can't remember the thread but someone posted on here not too long ago with a more in depth report about some tarantula venoms and which ones were considered very bad...and H. maculata was listed ahead of Poecilotheria for venom potency on that list...so if it were me i'd be just a little extra careful than usual just in case hehe...

Harvey


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be cautious then! thx for infos


----------



## AubZ (Nov 24, 2007)

I am hoping to have a few b4 the end of the year.  They are just amazing.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 24, 2007)

AubZ said:


> I am hoping to have a few b4 the end of the year.  They are just amazing.


Cite-tunedbeat's pics in the H. maculata picture thread.


----------



## Jon3800 (Nov 25, 2007)

Frédérick said:


> Thanks for the advices! It is a bit too late to reconsiderate my decision lol but I'll take this T as a challenge...I choosed this one because it was sooo beautiful and cheap too (15$ for a 1/2" sling)! I was expecting them to be very fast and since I do not handle my Ts i guess it'll be fine if I take proper precautions...as for the venom, is it really potent like with fairly bad symptoms or is the bite just very painful?


You got that from Tarantula Canada didn't you?  Awesome I just got mine from there, and I live 20 min from them.   I got a GBB, poecilotheria formosa,rufilata,ornata, the H.mac and freebie p.irminia.  I have a total T count of 19.  But for $40, you shoulda opted for avicularia versicolor.  They're such beautiful Ts when they're adult.  Check my Jon3800 account on youtube, and u'll see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Merfolk (Nov 25, 2007)

Same here!

Starting with slings is the best, you get more experienced as they grow. 

Y commence à avoir des Québecois icitte, Tabarnak!!!!


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 25, 2007)

Jon3800  Yes, i got it from Amanda and Martin! My friend took versicolor, but maculata was cheaper...I might also get a.avicularia(only 15$ too!), great starter specie, beautiful colors (not as gorgeous as versi. though..). Oh, and GBB also coming  

Mes salutations Merfolk et à tous les Québécois, j'espere que le hobby va se développer un peu plus au Québec!


----------



## Jon3800 (Nov 25, 2007)

Frédérick said:


> Jon3800  Yes, i got it from Amanda and Martin! My friend took versicolor, but maculata was cheaper...I might also get a.avicularia(only 15$ too!), great starter specie, beautiful colors (not as gorgeous as versi. though..). Oh, and GBB also coming
> 
> Mes salutations Merfolk et à tous les Québécois, j'espere que le hobby va se développer un peu plus au Québec!



They're very sweet people to deal with.  I personally go their so I can pick out the litter. Its on my way from Mcgill University. I choose the ones with fat abdomens.  I usually luck out since they end up being female.  Cute little Ts, those H.macs aren't they?  It hasn't molted yet, tho it made some nice webs in that pill container, and lot of dead cricket corpses.  Its freaky!

I'm waiting for them to get some poecilotheria metallica slings, and maybe a T.blondi too.

I got this "unknown" T from Nature pet center.  It's a Euathlus truculentus.  I may need some clarification on that! 

Go for avicularia avicularia.  Its the most docile arboreal one that I know.  All my arboreals I bought, come from there except my p.regalis, I only found out this year where they are locate , but they're mostly pokies.  If you can deal with that H.mac, those shouldn't pose a great problem.  The ornata and the rufilata are the largest arboreal Ts. 

Oh thanks, for commenting on my versicolor vid, if that was you


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 25, 2007)

Jon3800 said:


> They're very sweet people to deal with.  I personally go their so I can pick out the litter. Its on my way from Mcgill University. I choose the ones with fat abdomens.  I usually luck out since they end up being female.  Cute little Ts, those H.macs aren't they?  It hasn't molted yet, tho it made some nice webs in that pill container, and lot of dead cricket corpses.  Its freaky!
> 
> I will definitely deal mostly with them since they're near and have good prices. That's a nice trick that you have, choosing the fat abdomens, if it's not a female then it's a fat and healthy one at least! I'll do the same next time I pick some new slings...As for mac and avic, i can't wait to bring em home, should be next thursday
> 
> Oh thanks, for commenting on my versicolor vid, if that was you


My pleasure


----------



## Jon3800 (Nov 25, 2007)

Frédérick said:


> My pleasure


Sweet let me know which ones you get.  :}


----------

